# Active Seasoning a cabinet Humidor



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a new Tower of Power Cabinet Humidor and a Hydra 'LG' Electronic Humidifier .I was told to get large sponge and a bucket of distilled water.wipe down the inside of the cabinet twice a day for 3-5 days or intill the Active Humidifier stabilize.Please help I want to get this right .I only have about 300 sticks ,but they mean the world to me .Personally I didn't think it took a week to season a cabinet.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> I have a new Tower of Power Cabinet Humidor and a Hydra 'LG' Electronic Humidifier .I was told to get large sponge and a bucket of distilled water.wipe down the inside of the cabinet twice a day for 3-5 days or intill the Active Humidifier stabilize.Please help I want to get this right .I only have about 300 sticks ,but they mean the world to me .Personally I didn't think it took a week to season a cabinet.


Do not wipe the inside of your humidor with water, you can easily warp the wood and create no end of problems for yourself. Put a few bowls with distilled water in them throughout your humidor, and turn the Hydra on. Keep it closed with the water in until the humidity stabilizes. It could easily take a week (or longer) for it to stabilize, depends on how dry it is. The last thing you want to do is rush it, slow and steady is the name of the game as that will pay off in the end.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

It took 6 days 1lb of beads,Hydra 'LG' Electronic Humidifier,and 2 LG fans,and now my active Humidifier rarely turn on .peace of mind is great.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> It took 6 days 1lb of beads,Hydra 'LG' Electronic Humidifier,and 2 LG fans,and now my active Humidifier rarely turn on .peace of mind is great.


+100% on the above BRO!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Eric, can we please have some pics of your cabinet Humidor?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

A third of my smokes are on the way but I think this is a great start


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

lukesparksoff said:


> A third of my smokes are on the way but I think this is a great start


That's a thing of beauty! Great setup!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> A third of my smokes are on the way but I think this is a great start


I love it!!!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Eric that is a great humidor. Your location looks fantastic. I would love to have a bar set up like yours. Your selection of cigars is also very nice.

Good job!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Yah, what they said! Super setup from all angles..:jaw:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Eric that is a great humidor. Your location looks fantastic. I would love to have a bar set up like yours. Your selection of cigars is also very nice.
> 
> Good job!


Thankyou ,but my friends irritate my wife (I love it).I should have put more than one exhaust in the man cave.the air cleaner works great (no smoke)but the cigar gas is another story


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Eric, now that's what I am talking about.

Who’s the man, you are the man Bro!!!

I can see from the pictures that you have everything that a good man cave should have in it. :rockon:
Nicely done BOTL!!!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wowsers!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

:faint:I dont suppose there's room for a cot and a small suitcase in there?

Short of more ventilation, there's nothing you can do about the smoke while imbibing. You can get an Ozone generator/Hepa filter unit that will do a nice job of getting rid of the residual stink though. When you turn the party lights out, turn the unit on and when you come back it will smell fresh as a daisy.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Man o Man, what a nice setup!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweet. When can I come over Eric?


----------



## BDSmith (May 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cool! I vote for the next Chicago Herf to be at Eric's house.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

kenelbow said:


> Very cool! I vote for the next Chicago Herf to be at Eric's house.


That may even be worth a plane ticket. DC to Chicago can't be that much. 

lane:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Very cool! I vote for the next Chicago Herf to be at Eric's house.


LOL I'm still recovering from the mayweather vs mosley fight .My wife without my permission invited all her friends ,they out numbered us 2-1.So none of my buddies watch the fight (They didn't mind her friends are very hot .I needed sunglasses) we had to play the fight again the next day.I'm still finding red plastic cups in the oddest places


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> LOL I'm still recovering from the mayweather vs mosley fight .My wife without my permission invited all her friends ,they out numbered us 2-1.So none of my buddies watch the fight (They didn't mind her friends are very hot .I needed sunglasses) we had to play the fight again the next day.I'm still finding red plastic cups in the oddest places


Better then finding other things in random place.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Better then finding other things in random place.


 Now thats funny.too many women for that to happen

The younger female cat hunts in packs and keep the weaker link close to them,but the older cat the cougar hunts alone and usually gets her pray.

needed more older women at the party LOL


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking tower, now the fun begins of filling it to bursting point!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Great looking tower, now the fun begins of filling it to bursting point!


Scott I don't have the money you have ,but I will try


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Scott I don't have the money you have ,but I will try


Eric, I don't know what gives you the impression I have any money:hmm:. I certainly don't have anything near as cool as that man cave of yours! Anymore pics?

I think the only thing you need to try to do is hold on, it's called a slippery slope for a reason and there are many more who's stories I've heard about their pre Puff buying habits compared to their post Puff buying habits.....My bets are you'll have a twin towers of power by the middle of next year.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That is indeed a sweet set up you have Eric. I dont think i'd ever move out of that room if I had it. Indeed everything a guy needs in there as stated by others. I see you even have plastic cups for the visitors! LMAO. Nice Indeed! :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Eric
Where did you put the active hydro? As we discussed I am now thinking of moving mine to the middle shelf above the drawers. LMK

BTW nice cigars as well!

Dave


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Looking good Eric
> Where did you put the active hydro? As we discussed I am now thinking of moving mine to the middle shelf above the drawers. LMK
> 
> BTW nice cigars as well!
> ...


I won it on Cbid, I put beads in the 2 bottom drawers,2 fans in the middle and beads at the top.My RH% levels are, bottom 68% , drawers 69% ,middle 70% ,and the top 71%.This is all fine for my taste,I could turn the Hydro down just a touch.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave 

did you do any chalking,I put a bead of clear on anything that didn't look right, and especially the outlet.I know a humidor is supposed to breath,but my thoughts are the door isn't a perfect seal.


----------



## maker (Mar 23, 2010)

That is awesome...... living the dream!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks Great! I'm jealous.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

That setup is absolutely gorgeous! Jealous as hell as here.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> :faint:I dont suppose there's room for a cot and a small suitcase in there?
> 
> Short of more ventilation, there's nothing you can do about the smoke while imbibing. You can get an Ozone generator/Hepa filter unit that will do a nice job of getting rid of the residual stink though. When you turn the party lights out, turn the unit on and when you come back it will smell fresh as a daisy.


 Picked up a Csonka Smoker Cloaker Air Purifier ,it works great with my Allen air cleaner.


----------

